# German shepherd ears



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I've been looking at pictures of German shepherd puppies, and some of them have very strange ears, as though they are pinned together over the head. Do they grow out of this? Also, some have ears which flop over in front -- do they grow into their ears, or is this a variation?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

When they are born there ears are folded and them go up usually around 12 weeks of age. Some can take as long as 6 months to stand. In between that time they can go any which way. Some need to be taped to stand up and others are too "soft" to ever stand. Soft ears is more prominent in showlines who like bigger ears.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

yep...our shepherd has wonky ears for about 4 months. We fed him yogurt and cottage cheese to help the cartilage get stronger. They stand up at attention now. But they are so funny...one day the flop all over ever which way!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It's normal for them to flop about until they are about 6 months or so of age. Some people tape them up to support them while they grow. I've found that a little extra protein will help also. I add a cooked egg or some cottage cheese or sardines to their food.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Our last German Shepherd, Bandit's ears did not stand til he was over 2 yrs old..
Looking back now, it seemed so important and we put Bandit through the taping. He would hate to see me coming with the tape. Sometime around a year, one ear started to stand but not all the way. We ordered some stuff, Tentups, from India and it took about three days after getting them applied, we took them off. they were beginning to stand on their own. They don't make that stuff anymore because some people left them on too long and the ears got infected. There were lawsuits. But it worked for Bandit. The tips were soft at first but got harder and harder the more he used them. 
Bandit's brother had the ears that laid on top of his head crossed over then went up slowly.
Our other GSD, had straight up ears at 10 wks. Bandit's ears got harder as the years went by. He had pano as a pup and the vet felt like the calcium was not going to the ears.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

OK. I never knew this! 

I got very interested in a couple of white German shepherds who are in rescue. When I inquired about them, the rescue honcho said that "They are available but due to the fact that are shepherds, I would doubt they would suitable for being around livestock."

???


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

snoozy said:


> OK. I never knew this!
> 
> I got very interested in a couple of white German shepherds who are in rescue. When I inquired about them, the rescue honcho said that "They are available but due to the fact that are shepherds, I would doubt they would suitable for being around livestock."
> 
> ???


I wonder why? German Shepherds were bred to herd cattle and livestock.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

They are also bred with an incredible prey drive - its what makes them such good sport dogs.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Self-adhesive canine ear insert 
Recommended for puppies of any breed for the prevention and treatment of weak of floppy ears.
Tent Up Aktivas


Looks like they are making them again!!! I highly recommend them. Ours were made in India and shipped from Canada. If anyone uses them, follow the instructions carefully and only leave them in for the time recommended by the mfgr. We had ours inserted by a dog groomer.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

gapeach said:


> I wonder why? German Shepherds were bred to herd cattle and livestock.


They used to be, yes, but not American show lines, not any more.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

snoozy said:


> "They are available but due to the fact that are shepherds, I would doubt they would suitable for being around livestock."


My GSDs do not bother the livestock because they are trained not to, but I agree that they do have strong prey drive and I would never just throw a GSD out with the livestock and expect peace and harmony right off the bat.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Their ears go all over the place when they are pups. There will be a stage when they have "caps" and the ears touch over their heads, looking like peaked caps.

Ears will often flop while the pups are cutting teeth. A good balanced diet helps.


----------

